# Flying pregnant on twins??? HELP



## Lully2011

Girls I really need some help. 

Last year I didnt go on holidays so this year I booked a fab holiday for me and my partner and my little sister who is 11 (This hol was very expensive as I was trying to make up for last year)

Firsty I found out I was pregnany but worked out my dates and I would be past the first trimester...just barley. Then I found out I'm pregnant on TWINS so when I went for my first early pregnancy scan they put me back a few weeks :( so I will not be pasts the first trimester. I will be a little over 10 weeks when leaving Dublin. 

I was in with my doctor Friday and I asked what he thought about me flying in a few weeks ...he said no. He advised : In general twin pregancies are more complicated plus I was spotting a few weeks ago. He told me to double check with doctor at the hospital Tuesday (tomorrow) when I'm at my 2nd scan. 

I am flying to Turkey which is 4hrs 20mins there and 4hrs on the way back!

I hope all this makes sense :)

Thanks


----------



## lizziedripping

Very difficult one Lully - personally I wouldn't risk it, but that's just me, I'm a worrier and tend to have complicated pregnancies. I have many friends who have flown during twin pregnancy and been absolutely fine. Your doctor is maybe playing it safe because he doesn't want to be held accountable if anything were to happen. I think any potential complcations would come later on in the pregnancy anyway, when you get so big and uncomfortable, that walking to the toilet will seem like a trek to the Andes - lol.

Trust your instincts, if it feels right then do it, and just take sensible precautions xxx


----------



## Lully2011

lizziedripping said:


> Very difficult one Lully - personally I wouldn't risk it, but that's just me, I'm a worrier and tend to have complicated pregnancies. I have many friends who have flown during twin pregnancy and been absolutely fine. Your doctor is maybe playing it safe because he doesn't want to be held accountable if anything were to happen. I think any potential complcations would come later on in the pregnancy anyway, when you get so big and uncomfortable, that walking to the toilet will seem like a trek to the Andes - lol.
> 
> Trust your instincts, if it feels right then do it, and just take sensible precautions xxx

Thanks lizziedripping, I suppose I will see what the second doctor says tomorrow and go from there. 

As far as I can see from the internet there is no risks connected with flying. Its just what could happen. 

Thanks again :D


----------



## indifference

I'm 22 weeks with b/g twins and have just got back from 5 days in Spain. It was just over 2 hours each way. My midwife couldn't advise me yes or no so I had to make my mind up myself! 

All I took into account was the length of my cervix at my scan and what problems (if any) I had had in the last 22 weeks (I had a bit of spotting at 8 weeks but nothing since). As long as you have common sense about it (i.e. keeping moving on the flight to prevent DVT, drinking LOTS, keeping cool when you are out there, not doing anything too strenuous etc) you should generally be fine. Admittedly I am not a medical professional, I'm just going on personal experience! 

I was terrified the whole time I was away from home, but still managed to relax and have a nice time.......just remember to take your notes with you!!


----------



## lizziedripping

Yeh, I think biggest problem is if something were to happen (however remote the chance) then you're in a foreign country and needing medical assistance. I guess that theoretically twin pregnancy has the potential to be more complicated, so the risk is greater. If you have a proven track record pregnancy-wise, then I wouldn't worry too much, but be aware and prepared for every eventuality x


----------



## Anna1982

hiya

i flew to florida at 8 weeks pregnant without a problem, i informed the airline and my insurance company pus my doctor, who advised i should wear anti dvt socks on the flight

i was ok apart from having awfull morning sickness for the entire time lol, 
highlight of the trip was a private scan in orlando and finding out it was twins!


----------



## knitbit

I flew to Phoenix when 10.5 weeks. It's about 2.5 hours flying time. I hadn't had any spotting and I couldn't miss my sister graduating with her Master's Degree in Architecture. I hadn't had any bleeding, and frankly that early if something goes wrong, there's not a lot medicine can do anyway. I made sure to book an airlines with a lot of leg room (bulk head seats would be ideal) and I got a bottle of water do drink on the plane. I was tired, but everything was fine.


----------



## Double_bump

I've just been told not to fly but I will be 27/28 weeks so it's a more complicated picture if anything happened to me/twins I would be stuck in Spain with two pre-term babies and have to wait months for them to get healthy enough to fly home.

I'd agree that early on there is a)less risk and b) not a lot they can do if any probs anyway apart from make sure u are okay in hospital etc. I'd fly if I was you I think x


----------



## lizziedripping

Anna1982 said:


> hiya
> 
> i flew to florida at 8 weeks pregnant without a problem, i informed the airline and my insurance company pus my doctor, who advised i should wear anti dvt socks on the flight
> 
> i was ok apart from having awfull morning sickness for the entire time lol,
> highlight of the trip was a private scan in orlando and finding out it was twins!

Wow Anna, that is pretty special - I had no idea your first "twin" scan was in Orlando, what a lovely story to share with the girls when they're older :flower:


----------



## Skidaddle83

Hi there,
This is my first post but I'm pregnant with fraternal twins, 19 weeks.
Just to put a bit of a spin on things, but I flew at 10 weeks pregnant, a 4 hr flight. I knew I was pregnant but we didn't know by that stage that it was twins! In terms of flying when pregnant generally I tended to be of the opinion of 'what will be will be'-maybe naive? I guess I wanted the holiday and worked on the theory it was a chance to relax! 
Guessing you're about the same stage as I was so thought I'd pop in and reply!


----------



## AmandaAnn

My doctor has said it will be ok for me to fly at 27 weeks...it will be about 2.5 hours each way.


----------



## Lully2011

I had a scan yesterday and everything is perfect! They said there is no reason why I shouldnt fly once I take the right precautions, keep hydrated, walk around on the plane etc. 

Thanks girls


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My doctor has said it's ok to fly up to the end of my 2nd trimester! We are moving back to the states and there are 3 flights involved..one is 9.5 hrs, the next 16 hrs !!!! and the last is 2 hrs. HUGE trip. Ugh. but he says all will be just fine, as long as I'm having no signs of preterm labor. I will see him just before the trip and take a copy of my chart.

All the best xx


----------



## cedrickerry

I flew to Fueterventura when 16 weeks with twins.A 3.5 hour flight - no probs going out - and nothing flight related on the way back. I had an allergic reaction to something whilst out there which meant I spent most of the holiday indoors with my legs up. The doctors were great - juts kept telling them I was pregnant and double checking the drugs they were giving me were ok. Return flight was very uncomfortable but fine. Had MW appointment when I got back - totally paranoid something was wrong - but both HBs fine. Scan tomo so hopefully nothing wrong (apart from spending a fortune on a holiday I didnt enjoy!) Guess it's a personal decision ................


----------



## Double_bump

AmandaAnn said:


> My doctor has said it will be ok for me to fly at 27 weeks...it will be about 2.5 hours each way.

Is that internally in the states amanda? and are your twins ID or Fraternal? Not that it makes a difference I just think that my doc didnt want me to fly to a foreign country at 27 weeks as he said I would have to stay there til they were strong enough to transport them home if they arrived prem which from spain in an incubator in a private jet would cost about £2 million..... :nope: so I spose it depends where you are going too??


----------

